# Ping G30 Fairway Wood



## BTatHome (Nov 4, 2014)

My preferences for a fairway wood are forgiving with the ability to be used from the tee and the fairway, so the G30 initially looked like it might give some good results as the face looks slightly taller than many other fairways (whether this is just a visual illusion I'm not sure but it suits me for off the tee shots). My initial thoughts that the turbolators would be a distraction were quickly erased after a few sweet hits. The head itself lines up nicely to the ball with the turbolators working quite well as an alignment aid, the head colour is matte black (slightly darker looking than the i20 that I've had before). Overall in terms of the visuals if you can get around the turbolators then it's a neat looking package.

The G30 fairway wood features 2Â° total adjustment to the hosel with a 0.6Â° midpoint position available, I have no idea why 0.6 was considered but I'm sure Ping has good reason. Other fairways have more overall adjustment but to be honest 1 up and 1 down will likely suit most people.

The Ping TFC shaft feels great and I found it nice and stable though out the swing, giving good feedback on impact, with a solid twack from the face. The ball soared away on the good hits, with very similar stats on every ball I hit with it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice. Whats it like on mi*****? *EDIT hehe that said miss-hits but the forum thinks thats a rude word..


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 5, 2014)

Didn't feel any different in terms of the feedback, clearly lost a little distance but dispersion was great. I've had RBZ since launch and this is the first club I've seen that is close to it for forgiveness.


----------



## M1ke (Nov 23, 2014)

I took delivery of a 10.5 degreed g30 driver this weekend. Looking forward to trying it out on Monday morning!


----------



## Zhah001 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pretty sure it'll be from the point you stopped.

Not sure how the comments from the pro shop should be intepreted though ... how can they say you could of played on if the course was closed? Makes no sense!


----------



## M1ke (Nov 25, 2014)

Zhah001 said:



Pretty sure it'll be from the point you stopped.

Not sure how the comments from the pro shop should be intepreted though ... how can they say you could of played on if the course was closed? Makes no sense!



Click to expand...

???? Have you posted this in the right place?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 3, 2014)

M1ke said:



			I took delivery of a 10.5 degreed g30 driver this weekend. Looking forward to trying it out on Monday morning!

Click to expand...

How was the driver?
Did you get custom fitted at your club?


----------



## GeneralStore (Dec 4, 2014)

Can I check whether you compared this fairway wood to any others? If so, which ones?

Cheers,
GS


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 4, 2014)

GeneralStore said:



			Can I check whether you compared this fairway wood to any others? If so, which ones?

Cheers,
GS
		
Click to expand...

Taylormade RBZ
Adams XTD TI
Nike Vapor Flex
Adams Tight Lies 
Callaway Big Bertha V Series
Cobra Bio Cell+ 
Callaway Big Bertha
TaylorMade SLDR S
Adams Tight Lies Ti
Wilson Staff FG Tour M3

The Nike was the surprise for me, as it was great wood, and the Cobra too. All worthy of a test, to see if they suit you though.


----------



## GeneralStore (Dec 4, 2014)

I love how thorough you were! Thats proper research!

So 2 questions:
1) Which one was the most forgiving fairway?
2) Have you hit the Titleist 915 F at all?

Cheers
GS


----------



## drewster (Dec 4, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Taylormade RBZ
Adams XTD TI
Nike Vapor Flex
Adams Tight Lies 
Callaway Big Bertha V Series
Cobra Bio Cell+ 
Callaway Big Bertha
TaylorMade SLDR S
Adams Tight Lies Ti
Wilson Staff FG Tour M3

The Nike was the surprise for me, as it was great wood, and the Cobra too. All worthy of a test, to see if they suit you though.
		
Click to expand...



Hold on , you've tested the Nike Vapor already !!!!  I didn't think that they were available until the end of of January !!  May i ask where you tested it ?


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 4, 2014)

GeneralStore said:



			I love how thorough you were! Thats proper research!

So 2 questions:
1) Which one was the most forgiving fairway?
2) Have you hit the Titleist 915 F at all?

Cheers
GS
		
Click to expand...

1) Found it hard to put a bad swing on the G30 but to be honesty the Cobra and Nike both felt great too.
2) nope, couldn't get one at the time.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 4, 2014)

drewster said:



			Hold on , you've tested the Nike Vapor already !!!!  I didn't think that they were available until the end of of January !!  May i ask where you tested it ?
		
Click to expand...

i was helping out a friend who had them all for a test session. First time I've liked a Nike as much as that one.


----------



## njc1973 (Dec 4, 2014)

I tried out the cobra bio cell +, ping g30 and the titleist 915 f and fd on a launch monitor a few weeks ago. The ping was easy to hit but about 20 yards shorter than the others, spun more and flew higher. I was looking for a low spin 3w with a smaller head so discounted it.

There wasn't much between the cobra and titleist but I went for the 915 fd in the end as it was a newer shiney.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 4, 2014)

njc1973 said:



			I tried out the cobra bio cell +, ping g30 and the titleist 915 f and fd on a launch monitor a few weeks ago. The ping was easy to hit but about 20 yards shorter than the others, spun more and flew higher. I was looking for a low spin 3w with a smaller head so discounted it.

There wasn't much between the cobra and titleist but I went for the 915 fd in the end as it was a newer shiney.
		
Click to expand...

Which shows the importance of testing clubs for yourself, as the g30 was one of the lower spin models that I tried


----------



## GeneralStore (Dec 5, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------

